# Entscheidungshilfe bitte - Beckhoff, Phoenix Contact oder Wago? Kompatibilität?



## NoSkillz (8 Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

vorab möchte ich für's Protokoll vermerken dass ich kompletter Quer- und Neueinsteiger ins Thema SPS bin.

Es geht um Automatisierung von Haustechnik, also Auslesen von Strom, Wasser, etc sowie Heizungssteuerung usw., die Daten der Heizkörper sollen wireless erfasst werden.

Ich habe mich schon etwas schlau gemacht und es fühlt sich so an als ob ich jetzt vor einem Dilemma stehe.

Meine Hardware Rangliste:
1. Phoenix Contact (hat mit ILC 151 Controller mit integriertem GSM/GPRS modem)
2. Wago (hat noch kein Vergleichsgerät, kommt aber 2015 und wird 300€ teurer als ILC 151)
3. Beckhoff (kein Gerät dieser Art geplant)

Meine Software-Rangliste:
1. Beckhoff (Lizenzen zwar teuer, aber so wie es aussieht scheint es wirklich nichts zu geben was TC3 - zumindest mit dem entsprechenden Zusatzmodul - nicht kann; ist CoDeSys-basiert, und somit laut meiner Information Marktstandard)
2. Wago (Immerhin noch CoDeSys, was auch vergleichsweise gut dokumentiert zu sein scheint außerhalb der programminternen Hilfe)
3. Phoenix Contact (nicht CoDeSys-basiert und ich habe große Zweifel an der Leistungsfähigkeit und vor allem Effizienz von Programmiersprachen die kein OOP können [kaum zu glauben im Jahr 2015] und obendrein vergleichsweise spärlich dokumentiert zu sein scheinen [außerhalb der programminternen Hilfe], zudem als einziger der drei keine FB-lib mehr für Gebäudeautomation)

Irgendwo hatte ich gelesen (finde den Link nicht mehr), dass Komponenten untereinander kommunizieren & gesteckt werden können so lange sie die gleiche Basis (z.B. CoDeSys) & Bauform haben.
Das heißt doch, ich könnte mich für die Beckhoff Software entscheiden, aber zumindest den Controller (oder aber die komplette Hardware) von Wago nehmen. Würde das wirklich 100% funktionieren? Zumindest Letzteres sollte ja anhand des Target Support Packages unbedingt funktionieren, oder?
Ich bin deshalb etwas skeptisch, weil so wie ich das Beckhoff Software Konzept verstanden habe, werden auf dem Controller Runtimes benötigt...keine Ahnung woher diese kommen, und ob diese auf Wago Hardware funktionieren würden? 

(Ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus dass TC3 + ILC 151 Phoenix Hardware nicht funktionieren würde, richtig?)

Wenn jemand der Meinung ist dass er noch erwähnenswerte Plus- oder Minuspunkte zu den Herstellern hat, bitte immer her damit  Bitte auch darum zu korrigieren falls ich in meinen Aussagen hier daneben liege.

Ansonsten erstmal danke für alle Antworten, Ergänzungen und Empfehlungen.


----------



## mac203 (9 Juli 2015)

Hallo NoSkillz!



> Irgendwo hatte ich gelesen (finde den Link nicht mehr), dass Komponenten  untereinander kommunizieren & gesteckt werden können so lange sie  die gleiche Basis (z.B. CoDeSys) & Bauform haben.



Zumindest dazu kann ich dir sagen, dass dies nicht so ist.
Du kannst keine WAGO-Klemmen bei Beckhoff stecken und umgekehrt. Die Bauform ist zwar dieselbe, aber die Elektronik eine andere.
Somot kannst du auch nicht die Software von Beckhoff nehmen und damit Hardware von Wago programmieren.

Gruß,
mac203


----------



## MasterOhh (9 Juli 2015)

Was immer/meistens geht, ist die Ankopplung von Klemmen anderer Hersteller über deren Buskoppler. Du kannst einen Wago EtherCAT Koppler an eine Beckhoff SPS anschließen und an diesem Koppler dann deine Wago Klemmen. Umgekehrt (Beckhoff Koppler an Wago SPS) sollte es auch gehen.

GSM/GPRS Modems werden auch von verschiedenen Firmen als externe Zusatzgerät angeboten.

Letzten Endes musst du selber eine Abwägung zwischen Preis und Leistung treffen wobei du natürliche zu aller erst auf die Leistung achten solltest (300€ im Preis gespart, können sich auch mal sehr schnell Rechen).

Wir arbeiten mit Beckhoff (TwinCAT 2) und sind sehr zufrieden. Für uns sind Dinge wie z.B. die offene Kommunikationsschnittstelle ADS oder die Möglichkeit die Visualisierung direkt auf der SPS laufen zu lassen genauso wichtig die große Auswahl an IO Baugruppen.
Klar, für die Lizenzen und die Runtime-Optionen bezahlt man was, ob der Preis zu teuer ist oder nicht, ist relativ. Verglichen zum Marktführer bekommt man bei Beckhoff viele Sachen quasi hinterher geworfen. 

Bei Wago kommen die Steuerung gleich mit einem integrierten Webserver, wenn ich mich nicht irre. Das wäre für Browser basierte Visualisierungen klar von Vorteil. Und CodeSys V3 ist auch ein sehr potentes Programmiertool.

Mit Steuerungen von Phoenix Contact kenne ich mich leider garnicht aus.


----------



## mac203 (9 Juli 2015)

> Verglichen zum Marktführer bekommt man bei Beckhoff viele Sachen quasi hinterher geworfen



Wer ist denn der Marktführer?


----------



## Andy_Scheck (9 Juli 2015)

Ich nutze für eine Solaranlagenüberwachung eine Wago 750-880.  Hier läuft Codesys V2.3 drauf. Wago bietet einen internen Webserver, sowie auch ein App. Somit ist Zugriff via I-phone I-Pad oder Android kinderleicht.
Ebenso ist Emailversand und Wetterabfrage über fertige Bausteine möglich.
TwinCAT 2 sollte nahezu gleich sein, zumindest läuft hierdrauf der Codesys-Compiler V2
TwinCAT 3 ist meiner Erfahrung nach noch nicht ganz da angekommen wo es schon lange sein sollte.


----------



## NoSkillz (9 Juli 2015)

mac203 schrieb:


> Du kannst keine WAGO-Klemmen bei Beckhoff stecken und umgekehrt. Die Bauform ist zwar dieselbe, aber die Elektronik eine andere.
> Somot kannst du auch nicht die Software von Beckhoff nehmen und damit Hardware von Wago programmieren.


Das heißt dass das was ich über Target Support Packages in dem verlinkten PDF gelesen habe ist Humbug?



MasterOhh schrieb:


> Was immer/meistens geht, ist die Ankopplung von Klemmen anderer Hersteller über deren Buskoppler. Du kannst einen Wago EtherCAT Koppler an eine Beckhoff SPS anschließen und an diesem Koppler dann deine Wago Klemmen. Umgekehrt (Beckhoff Koppler an Wago SPS) sollte es auch gehen.


Das steht ja im Widerspruch zu dem was mac schrieb...wer hat nun recht?
Und wenn man das so macht, abgesehen davon dass man diesen zusätzlichen Buskoppler benötigt, bringt das irgendwelche Nachteile?



> Letzten Endes musst du selber eine Abwägung zwischen Preis und Leistung treffen wobei du natürliche zu aller erst auf die Leistung achten solltest (300€ im Preis gespart, können sich auch mal sehr schnell Rechen).


Das sehe ich persönlich auch so. 


> Wir arbeiten mit Beckhoff (TwinCAT 2) und sind sehr zufrieden. Für uns sind Dinge wie z.B. die offene Kommunikationsschnittstelle ADS oder die Möglichkeit die Visualisierung direkt auf der SPS laufen zu lassen genauso wichtig die große Auswahl an IO Baugruppen.


TC2 und I/O Pro scheiden für mich als Software aus, weil beide auf CoDeSys 2.x basieren und daher kein OOP möglich ist.
Das Konzept (bzw den Vorteil) hinter ADS habe ich ehrlich gesagt nicht verstanden. Kannst du das evtl. für einen Einsteiger begreiflich machen?



Andy_Scheck schrieb:


> TwinCAT 3 ist meiner Erfahrung nach noch nicht ganz da angekommen wo es schon lange sein sollte.


Kannst du das bitte etwas ausführen? Was läuft bei TC3 noch nicht so wie es sollte?
TC2 scheidet für mich aus, weil ich nicht im Jahr 2015 noch ohne OOP programmieren möchte. Erlaubt ja eine gewisse Flexibilität.


----------



## Thruser (9 Juli 2015)

Hallo,

wenn Du unbedingt OOP programmieren willst dann nimm Dir  einen einfachen Buskoppler, an dem Du beliebige  Ein- und Ausgangsmodule anschliessen kannst (Stichwort Remote I/O), mit Ethernet Schnittstelle  und Modbus TCP Protokoll, wie den WAGO 750-352, und verbinde den mit  einem normalen PC. Dort kannst Du dann unter Linux, Windows oder OSX in  Deiner Lieblingsprogrammiersprache programmieren was Du willst. Du mußt dann nur einen Modbus TCP Treiber haben.

Dann  kannst Du auf dem PC auch gleich noch FHEM oder ähnliches einbinden.  Auch Z Wave und anderes, z.B. Philips Hue, aus der Heimautomation ist  möglich und einfacher verwendbar.

Gruß


----------



## NoSkillz (9 Juli 2015)

Thruser schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wenn Du unbedingt OOP programmieren willst dann nimm Dir  einen einfachen Buskoppler, an dem Du beliebige  Ein- und Ausgangsmodule anschliessen kannst (Stichwort Remote I/O), mit Ethernet Schnittstelle  und Modbus TCP Protokoll, wie den WAGO 750-352, und verbinde den mit  einem normalen PC. Dort kannst Du dann unter Linux, Windows oder OSX in  Deiner Lieblingsprogrammiersprache programmieren was Du willst. Du mußt dann nur einen Modbus TCP Treiber haben.
> 
> ...


Hallo Thruser, danke für den Tip, aber wenn ich jetzt direkt in C & co programmiere, dann habe ich ja nicht die ganzen anderen Optionen wie CFC, FBS, AS, FUP oder wie auch immer die hersteller-individuellen UML genannt werden. Da hätte ich vermutlich von der Visualisierung her dann auch einen deutlich höheren Aufwand, wenn ich nicht irre? Zudem habe ich dann auch keine Möglichkeit die existierenden Makros von Wago oder Beckhoff zu nutzen.


----------



## mac203 (9 Juli 2015)

NoSkillz schrieb:


> Das steht ja im Widerspruch zu dem was mac schrieb...wer hat nun recht?
> Und wenn man das so macht, abgesehen davon dass man diesen zusätzlichen Buskoppler benötigt, bringt das irgendwelche Nachteile?



Das was MasterOhh da sagt stimmt.
Das was ich sage, stimmt auch .

Bitte Klemme nicht mit Koppler verwechseln.
Eine Wago-Klemme läuft nicht an einem Beckhoff-Koppler.
Ein Wago-Koppler kann aber über die entsprechende Felbusschnittstelle (Profibus, Ethernet, etc.) an einer Beckhoff-Steuerung betrieben werden.


----------



## Cassandra (9 Juli 2015)

Hallo NoSkillz,

du kannst die Hardware von Beckhoff und Wago unter bestimmten Bedingungen mischen, aber *davon kann ich nur abraten*. :|
Die beiden Firmen haben die Klemmen-Bauform ganz ursprünglich gemeinsam entwickelt. Daher könnten die K-Bus-Klemmen von Beckhoff an einer Wago-Steuerung funktionieren und anderes herum. 
Lass das aber lieber sein - als Anfänger hast du andere Probleme. 

Was die Software angeht, ist es auch recht einfach.
Beckhoff programmierst du mit der Software von Beckhoff,
Wago programmierst du mit der Software von Wago und 
Phoenix programmierst du mit der Software von Phoenix.

Bei Steuerungen mit CoDeSys kann man viele Bausteine zwischen den unterschiedlichen Herstellern austauschen, sofern keine Funktionen genutzt werden, die Herstellerspezifisch sind. Ein gutes Beispiel ist die Bibliothek von OSCAT.

Ob du zum Licht aus- und einschalten OOP braucht, ob du unterwegs wissen musst, wie warm dein Badezimmer ist - das ist deine Entscheidung.  

LG Cassandra


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (9 Juli 2015)

Wenn du mit einer Wago liebäugelst die erst 2015 kommt wirst du dir sicher mit eCockbit programmieren. Solltest du also auch mal einen Blick drauf werfen. Die Software von Beckhoff mit einer Wago zu nutzen (oder eine ähnliche Kombi) wird sicher mit viel geschickt und Arbeit möglich. So ist es wie oben schon geschrieben auch möglich eine "dumme" Beckhoff Klemme an einer Wago zu nutzen. Dumm nicht als Abwertung der Firma sondern eine einfache Klemme halt die von aus zB nur DI kann. Aber selbst hierfür musst du dir eine passende Datei basteln damit deine Prog Umgebung diese Klemme erkennt. Und so wäre es sicher auch möglich halt eine Wago mit der Beckhoff Software zu nutzen. Aber hier steht der Aufwand dem Erfolg sicher nicht gegenüber. Als Fazit heißt das nun für dich im Prinzip bist du nicht viel weiter. Du weißt das ggf K-Bus klemmen untereinander "getauscht" werden können und du besser bei der Orginalsoftware bleibst. Wofür du dich nun entscheidest ist zum größtenteil als von dir, deinem Geschmack und deinem Geldbeutel abhängig. Was ich dir nur sagen kann ist meine Erfahrung mit Wago ist durchweg positiv vor allem im Hinblick auf Service. Auch bei nicht alltäglichen Fragen wird dir geholfen. Hoffe du bist jetzt nicht noch verwirrter als vorher


----------

